# Warm morning



## Jacob Jarvis (Nov 25, 2018)

Bholler. U approve of this?


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2018)

Jacob Jarvis said:


> Bholler. U approve of this?


I cant tell from those pics.  Most of those were coal stoves but they made some for wood.  Does it have shaker grates?  And where is the air inlets other than on the top loading door?


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2018)

Ok i looked it up the 523 is a combo wood coal unit.  But it will be a much better coal stove than woodstove.


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2018)

I will say it is better than the homemade stove with no intake or the buck running through 6"


----------



## Jacob Jarvis (Nov 25, 2018)

I was never gonna run buck with 6 inch


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2018)

Jacob Jarvis said:


> I was never gonna run buck with 6 inch


I thought that was you sorry.  But it still somes on 8"


----------



## bholler (Nov 25, 2018)

Jacob Jarvis said:


> I was never gonna run buck with 6 inch


I just went back and looked at the buck thread and you were absolutly asking about 6" pipe on it.


----------



## Jacob Jarvis (Nov 26, 2018)

Asking. It was rhetorical. About buck running 6 inch.


----------



## bholler (Nov 26, 2018)

Jacob Jarvis said:


> Asking. It was rhetorical. About buck running 6 inch.


Ok i guess


----------



## Jacob Jarvis (Nov 27, 2018)

So do u approve of the 523?????


----------



## bholler (Nov 27, 2018)

Jacob Jarvis said:


> So do u approve of the 523?????


I already told you what i thought of it.  As long as it is in good shape it will work.  But as with most wood coal combis they are better coal stoves than woodstoves.  

But if it is goid repair it is a far better choice than the homemade stove with no air inlet.


----------



## Jacob Jarvis (Nov 28, 2018)

I am gonna try to find me some coal. Anything I need to know about burning coal?


----------



## bholler (Nov 28, 2018)

Jacob Jarvis said:


> I am gonna try to find me some coal. Anything I need to know about burning coal?


Yes lots go to nepacrossroads it is a coal burning forum.


----------

